# Your opinions on Circle Y park and trail saddles..



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I should have mentioned it's a Circle Y Park and Trail Lite Flex with Y Rigging.

It looks like the one pictured. A lighter oil though


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

like the looks of it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That's centerfire rigging. One of my favorite styles.

I've only ridden in one Park and Trail and I didn't like it. BUT I found out later that it was likely too small for me (I prefer a 17" seat and the one I rode in was a 16").

Gaited tree just means it has more flare at the front to accommodate a gaited horse's shoulder movement. If he doesn't gait and doesn't have particularly large shoulders, a non-gaited tree should be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Circle Y as of last year was not manufacturing the Park & Trail saddle model.....

I was speaking with a company rep last summer/fall and was told that when demand goes up again for that saddle they will start to make them again.
Any "new" of this exact model would of been sitting on the shelf...maybe a negotiating point for you.
There are several trees now used under that saddle and that tree is the determining factor of is it going to fit your horse or not as you know.
My understanding is the Flex-tree they have is unique to them, period.
They own the company that makes their trees so can modify, totally put a special order under leather and make any saddle "custom" as they own all the patented components of those saddles.
Since Circle Y also owns, Reinsman, High Horse and Tucker brands you might find the tree you find that comfort in in a different brand...

Good luck in your search....
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My family owns 3 Circle Y Park & Trail saddles. And we love them all. 2 we purchased brand new and paid about $1400 each for them. This was 12 years ago or so and 1 was purchased off of e-bay for $800 

Mine are not flex trees but all have the center fire rigging. These saddles are well built and still look great.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The horse's back muscles are continually in motion when the horse is moving so a flex tree isn't necessarily better than a rigid tree. The flex trees do run considerably more money. Your saddlebred would need a gaited if it's shoulders are noticeably wider than the ribcage. It is more defined on some horses. The Park and Trail doesn't fit the more TB built horses with moderate withers.


----------

